# Top Ten Places to visit in Spain



## Starblazer09 (Oct 21, 2009)

OK before the controversy starts....here's the deal.... 

We have 3 weeks commencing in Kent (23/5/10) to travel through France down to Spain and back again (by 14 June 2010. The return route TBC we haven't decided yet! and we are open to suggestions!!).... and we were wondering given our quite tight schedule (were not retired yet, you see...) if any of you regular travellers would give us the benefit of your experiences. 

Now then, before finger nails are worn to the bone with your fantastic suggests and recommendation's crunching their way through the nations keyboards we have set ourselves a few ground rules: 

Wild camping is acceptable although for no longer than 2 nights... at a time. 
We would like to see "fantastic once in a life time things"!!!! (this should be good) 
We can be adventurous...mmmh 
There are only 2 of us so "The Paris to Madrid" Dragon boat race may not be best suited.... 
We are requesting only the your top ten places to visit so we are not spending our whole time driving. 
We will have Mountain bikes and possibly a 125cc scooter along with a "pony" ...."shankes" of course. 

I guess really we would like the benefit of what you have seen and done on your escapades. My intention is to the blog the 3 weeks as we go (see our Scotland 2009 blog as an example) so look out for your recommendation. All location visits undertaken will be credited to the MHF member who suggested it (unless you request anonymity) 

Ok, ready...set...... GOooooo................. 

Thanks in anticipation. 

Dave & Diane.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

erm....................................


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Spain*

Spain is a huge country and your travelling a lot of miles to get there. I would "do France" if only going for 3 weeks. How long are you taking to get to Spain? 2 days minimum (normally takes me a week). 8O


----------

